# Nirvana still rockin'



## NorCalHal (May 30, 2009)

SeedBoutique is still rockin. Place an order last Friday for some Res gear and received this friday, 7 days from order to my doorstep.

fyi.


----------



## tcbud (May 30, 2009)

Always good to know who ships quick.


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 2, 2009)

Which freebies did they send? Waiting for my order to show up from SB.


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 2, 2009)

What shall be the link for them fine people??


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.seedboutique.com


----------

